# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الغابة السوداء

## حمادو

*السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعضاء.

* *دى صور لمنطقة في المانيا اسمها الغابة السوداء...
والغابة السوداء اسمها سوداء لوجود نوع متميز من الاشجار فيها, والنوع دا لون الاخضر الخاص بيه بيكون غامق جدا سواء في الصيف او الشتا, بالاضافة كمان انها اشجار خضراء طول السنة, بخلاف ان اللى يدخل منطقة الغابات مهما كانت الشمس طالعة وساطعة بتكون الاضاءة جوا الغابة مش قوية, ودايما برد حتى لو درجة الحرارة خارج الغابة 40 درجة مئوية...
موجود فيها حيوانات كتيرة وطيور كثيرة جدا...من اهم الحيوانات الموجودة فيها الغزال والخنزير البري والتعالب, بخلاف كل انواع الطيور اللى بتعيش في الجو البارد....
بالاضافة للحيوانات والطيور مشهورة الغابات بالثمار الجميلة جدا, موجود فيها اشجار عنب وتوت برى وكريز وتفاح بكثافة شديدة لدرجة انى ما افتكرش خالص في مرة انى اشتريت عنب او كريز او تفاح طوال فترة اقامتى في المانيا, وانما باخد شنطة واروح الغابة انقى اللى يعجبنى..
الغابات السوداء موجودة في اقصى غرب المانيا, بيحدها من الشمال لوكسمبورج, ومن الغرب فرنسا, ومن الجنوب سويسرا...
انا عايش في اقصى جنوب الغابات السوداء, ودى بعض الصور اللى صورتها لها.
انا قلت اقول شوية معلومات بسيطة غير مرتبة علشان نبقى بس عارفين الصور دي متصوره فين بوجه عام*





















اتمنى ان الصور تعجبكم

ملحوظة...انا زودت الاضاءة في الصور

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

يا ربنا ع الجمال...بجد سبحان الله.....

من ساعة م الموضوع نزل و أنا قاعدة أتفرج ع البجعتين و الغزلان.....بجد المكان جميل جداً جداً....سبحان الخلاق العظيم...
و تصويرك أكتر من رائع يا أحمد...كل حاجة جميلة بجد....

بعد اذنك انا خدت صورة الغزلان و البجعتين...حقيقي تحفة...

تقبل تحياتي....

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




			
				مشهورة الغابات بالثمار الجميلة جدا, موجود فيها اشجار عنب وتوت برى وكريز وتفاح بكثافة شديدة لدرجة انى ما افتكرش خالص في مرة انى اشتريت عنب او كريز او تفاح طوال فترة اقامتى في المانيا, وانما باخد شنطة واروح الغابة انقى اللى يعجبنى
			
		

اخى الكريم 
حمادو 
دائما تتحفنا بكل ماهو رائع 
دام لنا ابداعك 
ممكن سؤال 
الغابة دى اركب لها ايه من اسكندرية 
اهو نستفيد بشوية فاكهة حلوه 
دمت بكل خير 




*

----------


## Masrawya

و عليكم السلام
اهلا يا حمادو بيك
الصور رائعه المناظر الطبيعيه تجنن
رغم ان من اسمها تخيليت حاجه غير كده خالص
بس سبحان الله على الجمال

تصويرك كمان رائع يا جمادو خالص
تسلم ايدك على نقل الجمال ده
وعرض الاماكن الجميله دى علشان نتعرف عليها.
تقبل تحياتى.

----------


## red_dragon

الله الله الله الله الله على الصور 
بجد صور اكثر من رائعة
no comment
خصوصا صورة البجع ...مانتا عارف انى غاوى بجع و بط و وز هاهاهاهاهاهاها
بس عشان تصدق ان الى فى الصورة الاولانية كانت وزة مش بجعة ... ادى البجع اهوه  :: 
بس قولى : ازى من الشمال لوكسومبرج و من الجنوب سويسرا ؟؟؟
معنا كده انها واخده الحدود الفربية كلها  لالمنيا ؟؟(ولا انا معلوماتى الجغرافية ابتدت تشيع؟؟؟) 

والله ينور عليك

----------


## نشــــوى

*صور حلوة جدااااااااا
على فكرة غيرت رايي 
صورة البجع احلى من الغزلان
علشان البجع على ما اعتقد احتاجت
منك مجهود اكتر وانا عايزة اتعبك ههههههههههه
بس بجد صور جميلة يا حمادو 
تسلم ايدك*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> يا ربنا ع الجمال...بجد سبحان الله.....
> 
> من ساعة م الموضوع نزل و أنا قاعدة أتفرج ع البجعتين و الغزلان.....بجد المكان جميل جداً جداً....سبحان الخلاق العظيم...
> و تصويرك أكتر من رائع يا أحمد...كل حاجة جميلة بجد....
> 
> بعد اذنك انا خدت صورة الغزلان و البجعتين...حقيقي تحفة...
> ...


اهلا اهلا شعاع...
البجعتين دول (او اي بجع عموما في الغابة) بهدلونى في اول علاقة بيني وبينهم...
كانوا في الاول دايما بيجروا ورايا حتى لو جايب لهم أكل...هههههههههههههه
بس بعد ما واحد فيهم عضنى اصبحت علاقتنا كويسة ودلوقتى باروح اودى لهم اكل وساعات بالعب معاهم...
الاجمل من الصور هو الطبيعة, ريحة الخشب في كل مكان, وتسمعى اصوات المياه حواليكي او اصوات الطيور والحيوانات...
في الاول كنت باتخنق جدا من الغابة وكنت دايما اتريق على اللي يروحها, بس دلوقتى الوضع اختلف تماما..
اشكرك يا شعاع على الرد...
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> *
> 
> اخى الكريم 
> حمادو 
> دائما تتحفنا بكل ماهو رائع 
> دام لنا ابداعك 
> ممكن سؤال 
> الغابة دى اركب لها ايه من اسكندرية 
> اهو نستفيد بشوية فاكهة حلوه 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا باشا احنا نجى لك بالفاكهة...
بس لو مصمم يعني هاقولك على الوصفة..
لو ركبت مشروع الساعة, وبعد كده تنزل عند سوق باكوس وتاخد مشروع تانى على كوبرى الناموس...
هاتلاقى هناك مواصلات بتيجي على المانيا علطول...
هههههههههههههه
حلوة مشروع دي؟ اصلى قعدت فترة في الاسكندرية وافهم لغة برضه..

اشكرك سيدي العزيز على الرد الخفيف دا...
 :Girl (12): 
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> و عليكم السلام
> اهلا يا حمادو بيك
> الصور رائعه المناظر الطبيعيه تجنن
> رغم ان من اسمها تخيليت حاجه غير كده خالص
> بس سبحان الله على الجمال
> 
> تصويرك كمان رائع يا جمادو خالص
> تسلم ايدك على نقل الجمال ده
> وعرض الاماكن الجميله دى علشان نتعرف عليها.
> تقبل تحياتى.


الغابة فعلا جميلة جدا..
بالرغم من ان اسمها زي ما بتقولى مابيشجعش خالص على دخولها...
انا برضه لما رحت هناك لقيتهم بيقولوا لى اهلا بيك في الغابة السودا تخيلتهم بيتريقوا عليا...
بس بعد كده عرفت ان اسمها فعلا Schwarzwald او الغابات السوداء  :Girl (12): 

اشكرك يا مصراوية على الدخول والرد الجميل...
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> الله الله الله الله الله على الصور 
> بجد صور اكثر من رائعة
> no comment
> خصوصا صورة البجع ...مانتا عارف انى غاوى بجع و بط و وز هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> بس عشان تصدق ان الى فى الصورة الاولانية كانت وزة مش بجعة ... ادى البجع اهوه 
> بس قولى : ازى من الشمال لوكسومبرج و من الجنوب سويسرا ؟؟؟
> معنا كده انها واخده الحدود الفربية كلها  لالمنيا ؟؟(ولا انا معلوماتى الجغرافية ابتدت تشيع؟؟؟) 
> 
> والله ينور عليك


هههههههههههههههههههه
البجع جميل برضه, بيقولوا طعمه حلو  :: 
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...بصراحة باكون مبسوط جدا بمشاركاتك في اى موضوع...ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب...
ايوه الغابة كبيرة جدا واخده جنوب غرب المانيا كله, وهى اكبر غابات المانيا...
المدن فيها عبارة عن سهول عملوا فيها بيوت وخدمات, او احيانا بيقطعوا من الغابات علشان يعملوا مدن...
يعني الغابة محيطة بينا من كل اتجاه  :Girl (18):  والمكان كله محاصر  :Girl (10): 

اشكرك جدا على الدخول وعلى رأيك اللى اعتز بيه...والله انت رافع روحى المعدنية علطول بكلامك الحلو دا. :Girl (12): 
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> *صور حلوة جدااااااااا
> على فكرة غيرت رايي 
> صورة البجع احلى من الغزلان
> علشان البجع على ما اعتقد احتاجت
> منك مجهود اكتر وانا عايزة اتعبك ههههههههههه
> بس بجد صور جميلة يا حمادو 
> تسلم ايدك*


الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
لسه فيه صور تانية انتى مش شفتيها...
خلاف الصور اللى انتى شفتيها انا غيرت الاضاءة بتاعتها زي ما قلت ليكي علشان كده هاتبان مختلفة شوية مش زي ما شفتيها في الاول....
بس على فكرة بأه....انا ماتعبتش في حاجة ههههههههههههههه
لان البجع خلاص  اصدقائي
 :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
اشكرك ارتحال على الرد الجميل.
تقبلى تحياتى بأه وامرك لله.
هههههههه

----------


## حمادو



----------


## نشــــوى

*حلووة الصور يا حمادو
فعلا لما غيرت الاضاءة اتغيرت شوية
بس الوانها بس .. بس حلوة فى الاتنين
مستنيين حاجت جديدة ان شاء الله
سلام*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ا شاء الله يا حمادو 

صور تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولو قولت جدا كذا مرة قليلة عليها برضه 

انا بعشق جدااااااااااااا منظر الشلال ومنظر المياه مع الخضرة 

بجد بتريحنى جداااااا وبحس انى مبسوطة ومرتاحة نفسيا جدا 

صور ما شاء الله حلوة جدا ومن كتر صورك الحلوة شوقتنى اسافر المانيا خلاص هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا حمادو ولو فيه تانى ياريت تورينا

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا
تحفة بجد
شكرا جدا يا حمادو على الصور الحلوة*

----------


## حمادو

> *حلووة الصور يا حمادو
> فعلا لما غيرت الاضاءة اتغيرت شوية
> بس الوانها بس .. بس حلوة فى الاتنين
> مستنيين حاجت جديدة ان شاء الله
> سلام*


ا*لحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك بعد تعديل الاضاءة عليها...
بس مالها الالوان؟ انا مش لعبت في اي الوان, مجرد بس انى زودت الاضاءة علشان الصور ما تكونش غامقة قوي....
اشكرك ارتحال على الدخول والتعليق الجميل...
تحياتى

***

----------


## deab

السلام عليكم

صور رائعة جدا وتسلم الايادي الي التقطت هذه الصور

مع حبي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

هايلة قوى يا حمادو ما شاء الله عليك 
جميلة الصور بجد حاجة جميلة وياريت متنسناش فى موضوع الفواكة دى يعنى كيس كدة من عندك
لا بجد تسلم ايدك اختيار هايل للمسافات وزوايا التصوير
تقبل تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## حمادو

> ا شاء الله يا حمادو 
> 
> صور تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولو قولت جدا كذا مرة قليلة عليها برضه 
> 
> انا بعشق جدااااااااااااا منظر الشلال ومنظر المياه مع الخضرة 
> 
> بجد بتريحنى جداااااا وبحس انى مبسوطة ومرتاحة نفسيا جدا 
> 
> صور ما شاء الله حلوة جدا ومن كتر صورك الحلوة شوقتنى اسافر المانيا خلاص هههههههههه
> ...


*الله يخليكي يا دكتورة نسيبة يا رافعة من روحى المعدنية علطول كده قادر يا كريم...
وانا شخصيا بجد منظر البحر ومنظر الخضرة مع المياه من اكتر الحاجات اللى بتحسسنى بالهدوء وبتحسسنى انى مبسوط حتى لو الدنيا متطربقة على دماغى هههههههههههههههه
وطبعا تيجي تشرفى وتنورى المانيا واوربا كلها  بوجودك...

دكتورة نسيبة انا سعيد جدا بوجودك ...ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودك الدائم في المنتدى اختى العزيزة جدا على قلبى

*

----------


## حمادو

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا
> تحفة بجد
> شكرا جدا يا حمادو على الصور الحلوة*


*السلام عليكم بسمة امل*
*اشكرك على الدخول والرد...*
*وعلى الرأى اللى اعتز بيه...*
*تقريبا دى اول مرة نتقابل فيها في موضوع , ودا شئ يسعدنى ويشرفنى جدا.*

*اشكرك مرة تانية اختى العزيزة*
*تحياتي

*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> 
> صور رائعة جدا وتسلم الايادي الي التقطت هذه الصور
> 
> مع حبي


* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اهلا بيك دياب... 
منور الموضوع...
 اشكرك على الرد الجميل, وان شاء الله تكون الصور كلها عجبتك. 
تحياتى

***

----------


## حمادو

> هايلة قوى يا حمادو ما شاء الله عليك 
> جميلة الصور بجد حاجة جميلة وياريت متنسناش فى موضوع الفواكة دى يعنى كيس كدة من عندك
> لا بجد تسلم ايدك اختيار هايل للمسافات وزوايا التصوير
> تقبل تحياتى
> دعاء


*اهلا وسهلا دعاء ثابت محمد...*
*منوره قاعة التصوير كلها زي ما انتى منورة بمواضيعك الجميلة في قاعة المرأة...*
*بصراحة انتى ماشاء الله بتعملى دور كبير في محافظة البنت على نضارة وشها وكده...*
*بجد بحييكي جدااااااااااا من قلبي...*
*بالرغم من انك مختفية بقالك فترة بس دايما مواضيعك موجودة ولها صدى...*
*وانا ساعات بادخل واقرا حاجات منها علشان استفيد* 


*بجد انا مبسوط جدا ان الصور عجبتك...*
*اشكرك على الرد الجميل...*
*تحياتى

*

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز حمادو 
الصور تجنن والمكان خلاب بسحر الوانه 
تسلم ايديك

----------


## الشيمـــاء

حمادوووووووووو
حلوة الفاكهة يوووووه قصدي الصور هههههههههه
متفهمنيش صح يا حمادو احسن كدة ازعل منك
شوف انا طول عمري نفسي في بيت صغير فيه جنينة فيها من كل شجرة اتنين بس طالما الموضوع كدة اني حاجي البد للالمان في الغابة و يبقو شطار لو طلعوني و ممكن ابني كمان بدون ترخيص هههههه.
بجد سبحان الله علي جنتة في الارض ما بال جنة الخلد.
تحياتي

----------


## Maruko

*الله حلوة اوى الصور دي يا حمادو 

انا تقريبا قريت مرة ان الغابة السوداء دي فيها عيادات صحية ومصحات للعلاج الطبيعي

تمام كدة ولا ايه؟

الصور رهيبة 

والخضار والطبيعة مش ممكن بصراحة 

شكرا حمادو عالصور 

تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> الابن العزيز حمادو 
> الصور تجنن والمكان خلاب بسحر الوانه 
> تسلم ايديك


العزيزة على قلبى 
الاستاذة زيزى على...
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
وان شاء الله تشوفيها على الطبيعة, شكلها بيكون جميل جدا جدا...
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> حمادوووووووووو
> حلوة الفاكهة يوووووه قصدي الصور هههههههههه
> متفهمنيش صح يا حمادو احسن كدة ازعل منك
> شوف انا طول عمري نفسي في بيت صغير فيه جنينة فيها من كل شجرة اتنين بس طالما الموضوع كدة اني حاجي البد للالمان في الغابة و يبقو شطار لو طلعوني و ممكن ابني كمان بدون ترخيص هههههه.
> بجد سبحان الله علي جنتة في الارض ما بال جنة الخلد.
> تحياتي


ام الشهيييييييييييييييييد
ههههههههههههههههه
تعرفى ان انا كان طول عمرى نفسى اتجوز واخلف, واقعد في بيت بعييييييييييييد خالص عن البشر...
علشان لما اضرب مراتى وعيالى مافيش حد يرحمهم من تحت ايدي
ههههههههههههههههههه
سبحان الله الجمال ممكن تلاقيه في كل مكان, بس في الاول لازم ندور عليه جوانا, بعد كده هانشوفه في كل حاجة حوالينا.
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> *الله حلوة اوى الصور دي يا حمادو 
> 
> انا تقريبا قريت مرة ان الغابة السوداء دي فيها عيادات صحية ومصحات للعلاج الطبيعي
> 
> تمام كدة ولا ايه؟
> 
> الصور رهيبة 
> 
> والخضار والطبيعة مش ممكن بصراحة 
> ...


يا هلا يا هلا يا ماروكو...
ايوه فعلا زي ما انتى قريتي ان الغابة السوداء فيها عيادات صحية كتيرة جدا...
علشان خاطر الهدوء اللى فيها, وكمان جوها صحى بدرجة تخنق يعني...
هههههههههههه
جوها كان صحي ونقى لدرجة جابت لى المرض اول ما جيت هن,ا وكان لازم انى احط مناخيري مرتين اسبوعيا في شكمان العربية علشان اخد جرعة تلوث لان صدرى ماكانش قادر يستوعب نظافة الهوا الجامدة اللى اتصدمت بيها هنا....هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الحمد لله اتعودت دلوقتى على جوها ومش مضطر انى احط مناخيري في شكمان العربية...ولو ان حتى الدخان اللى بيطلع من العربيات بيكون نظيف  :Girl (9): 

ماروكو اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد...
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
ورينا بأه صور عن الاسماعيلية..
تحياتى


الشلال دا كبير على فكرة, والمنطقة اصلا كبيرة...
مش زي ما هو ظاهر من الصورة انه صغير وقزعه

----------


## سوني

بجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه غير سبحان الله

الصور فى غاية  الروعة والجمال  

خصوصا صور الشلالات  

انا بحب الميه جداااااااا صوتها بيهدى اعصابى  

وبيحسسنى بالراحة النفسية 

تسلم ايدك يا حمادو بجد امتعتنى بالصور الجميلة دى 

فى انتظار المزيد من صورك........

----------


## حبك خيال

*هاللو يا جميل
ايه الاخبار

بجد بجد يا حمادو تحفه ماشاء الله عليك
تسلم ايديك بجد
اصلا اصلا  يعين انت فنان يا جميل
والفنان موش بتقع عينيه الا على كل ماهو جميل

يعني هيا صحيح الطبيعه جميله وكل حاجه
بس اللي محليها اكتر واكتر وبارز جمالها
جمال عدستك وحسك الفني الراقي 
ماشاء الله عليك

 صور جميله وتهدي الاعصاب بجد
اجمل حاجه طبيعه اله سبحانه وتعالى لما نشوفها بالعين المجرده
او لما تنقل الينا بعدسه فنان مبدع زيك كده

ربنا يكرمك يا رب وتبهرنا دايما بالجميل الرقيق الراقي 

تقبل ارق تحياتي*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله يا حمادو الصور جميلة قوي وفيها نقاء شديد
تصويرك فوق الممتاز وفعلا عندك موهبة جميلة في اختيار وانتقاء زوايا التصوير والإضاءة
بحييك بجد على المتعة الرائعة الموجودة في الصور  :M (32):

----------


## حمادو

> بجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه غير سبحان الله
> 
> الصور فى غاية  الروعة والجمال  
> 
> خصوصا صور الشلالات  
> 
> انا بحب الميه جداااااااا صوتها بيهدى اعصابى  
> 
> وبيحسسنى بالراحة النفسية 
> ...


*اهلا بيكي يا سونى...
حقيقي ردك الجميل دا انا مش لاقى له رد...
فعلا سبحان الله المياه صوتها بيهدى الاعصاب جدا وبياخد الواحد لعالم تانى خالص...
بخلاف ان الهدوء والراحة دي بيخلى الانسان يتأمل في ملكوت الله ويعيش حالة تانية, لا صوت عربية ولا دوشه ولا بشر ولا اي حاجة غير مياه وخضرة...بس مافيش وجه حسن 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك مرة تانية على الرد الرقيق جدا
تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> *هاللو يا جميل
> ايه الاخبار
> 
> بجد بجد يا حمادو تحفه ماشاء الله عليك
> تسلم ايديك بجد
> اصلا اصلا  يعين انت فنان يا جميل
> والفنان موش بتقع عينيه الا على كل ماهو جميل
> 
> يعني هيا صحيح الطبيعه جميله وكل حاجه
> ...


 :Girl (26): 
*المفروض انى اعرف ارد على الكلام الجميل دا؟؟؟

الله يخليكي يا حبك خيال...بجد انا مش لاقى اى رد على الكلام الجميل دا...
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...

مافيش رد خالص ينفع ارد بيه على كلامك الجميل دا...
ربنا يخليكي ليا اخت عزيزة على قلبى...

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

لو قلت روعة ماأوفيتك حقك علي هذا الابداع المتواصل .....
سلمت وسلمت يداك وسلمت مواضيعك .....
بارك الله فيك وزادك علماُ وموهبة ...
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حمادو

> الله يا حمادو الصور جميلة قوي وفيها نقاء شديد
> تصويرك فوق الممتاز وفعلا عندك موهبة جميلة في اختيار وانتقاء زوايا التصوير والإضاءة
> بحييك بجد على المتعة الرائعة الموجودة في الصور


*الله يخليكي يا قلب مصر على الكلام الجميل دا...
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
بصراحة انا باكون سعيد جدا لما الاقى مشاركاتك في اي موضوع...
تحياتى اختى العزيزة

*

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ العزيز حمادو 
> 
> لو قلت روعة ماأوفيتك حقك علي هذا الابداع المتواصل .....
> سلمت وسلمت يداك وسلمت مواضيعك .....
> بارك الله فيك وزادك علماُ وموهبة ...
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*اختى العزيزة ليلة عشق...
اولا حمد لله على السلامة...وان شاء الله مش تحرمينا من مشاركاتك الرائعة في المنتدى...
وعلطول تتواجدى معانا اخت عزيزة على قلوبنا جميعا...
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك...
بجد تشجيعك ليا بيفرحنى جدا...
تحياتى اختى الكريمة

*


 اد ايه الغابة ضخمة, والشلال والاشجار كبيرة...

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور جميلة جدا جدا يا حمادو مش عارفه ماشفتهاش قبل النهاردة ليه بس!
الحقيقة أنا ماقرأتش باقي الردود فمش عارفه حد سألك السؤال ده ولا لأ بس أنا خطر في بالي أسألك عن حكاية التفاح دي! هوه مسموح للناس انها تدخل الغابة دي كده عادي وتاخد اللي على مزاجها وتمشي؟ والتفاح ده مش بيتجمع ويتباع في المحلات عندكم ولا متساب كده؟

بس الصور جميلة كالعادة... صورة البجع في منتهى الجمال وهيه أكتر واحدة عجبتني. تسلم ايدك يا حمادو.

----------


## حمادو

> الصور جميلة جدا جدا يا حمادو مش عارفه ماشفتهاش قبل النهاردة ليه بس!
> الحقيقة أنا ماقرأتش باقي الردود فمش عارفه حد سألك السؤال ده ولا لأ بس أنا خطر في بالي أسألك عن حكاية التفاح دي! هوه مسموح للناس انها تدخل الغابة دي كده عادي وتاخد اللي على مزاجها وتمشي؟ والتفاح ده مش بيتجمع ويتباع في المحلات عندكم ولا متساب كده؟
> 
> بس الصور جميلة كالعادة... صورة البجع في منتهى الجمال وهيه أكتر واحدة عجبتني. تسلم ايدك يا حمادو.


اهلا بيكي حنان...
نورتى الموضوع كعادة ردودك دايما...
موضوع التفاح والفواكه اللى في الغابة دى لغاية دلوقتى ماشفتش حد بيبيع حاجة مباشرة من الغابة..
ولو حصل حاجة زي كده اظن ان البائع هايتعرض لمسائلة قانونية, لان الغابة ملك الجميع...
ولو حد اعطى لنفسه الحق انه يبيع من الفواكه اللى في الغابة, يبقى للجميع الحق انهم يجروا ورا الغزلان والبط والوز اللى في الغابة وندبحهم وناكلهم...
وقتها هاتبقى غابة بجد هههههههههههههههههه
اللى باشوفه دايما ان الفواكه بتفضل في الشجر للناس اللى بتدخل الغابة وتعمل فيها اجازات, وطبعا بيجي وقت ما والفواكه دي كلها بتقع على الارض وبتكون غير صالحة للاكل...
السكان اللى في قلب الغابة زي حالاتى بيجمعوا الفواكه دى للاستخدام المنزلى وعمل المربات وكده...
انما التربح من وراها دا شئ اظن ان القانون يجرمه, لازم في الاول الشخص يشترى جزء من الغابة علشان يقدر يربح من وراها...

اتمنى ان الاجابة تكون وافية كافية بالعافية  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
تحياتى

----------


## أمــونــة

سبحان الله بجد صور تحفة
تسلم ايدك حمادو .. وتسلم عدستك
تصويرك جميل جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## a7leader

*صور  سبحان الخالق* 
*وكمان انت   لاقط مجموعه صور تحفه*

*شكرا يا مان على المجهود دة * 
*انا كنت سمعت عن الغابه السودا  بس مكنتش اعرف عنها اي حاجه* 
*شكرا يا مان*

----------


## حمادو

> سبحان الله بجد صور تحفة
> تسلم ايدك حمادو .. وتسلم عدستك
> تصويرك جميل جدا 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> تحياتي


أهلا بيكي يا أمونة
سعيد بتواجدك الجميل...
وسعيد أكتر لانك من المنصورة, اصل انا كمان من هناك  :Girl (25): 

اشكرك على ردك الجميل...
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> *صور  سبحان الخالق* 
> *وكمان انت   لاقط مجموعه صور تحفه*
> 
> *شكرا يا مان على المجهود دة * 
> *انا كنت سمعت عن الغابه السودا  بس مكنتش اعرف عنها اي حاجه* 
> *شكرا يا مان*


*
اهلا وسهلا بيك احلى ليدر...
صح كده؟

العفو يا باشا على ايه
والحمد لله انك عرفت ولو معلومة بسيطة عن الغابة السودا
وشفتها كمان اهو يا سيدي
ولو ان كل الغابات شبه بعضها الا ان الغابة السودا لها طابع مميز وفيها اشجار معينة وحيوانات معينة

العفو يا مان
وانت تشرفنا علطول

*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

حمادو ..

 :Allah:   :Allah:   :Allah: 

ماشاء الله عليك .. الله لا يحرمنا من نظرتك الجمالية  للحاجات الجميلة..  بجد شئ رااااائع .. ::sorry::  ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
معليش على تأخيري .. بس أكيد ان هو دا الوقت المناسب اني اشوف الصور دي .. بجد فتحت نفسي وفرحتني جدا جدا .
والحمد لله مبسوطة .. بصورك الجميلة.
ان شاء الله ازور الغابة السوداء يوم من الأيام .. اكيد حيكون يوم لا لا ينسى .. :Hisboids: 
عموما .. احنا عندنا في السعودية .. منطقة اسمها السوداء .. 
 :63:  اممممم
هيا حلوة .. او بالصح كانت حلوة ..... ؟؟؟!!

شكرا حمادو .. على الرحلة الرقيقة دي .. وتقبل اعتذاري على التأخير  :f2: 
بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> حمادو ..
> 
>   
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك .. الله لا يحرمنا من نظرتك الجمالية  للحاجات الجميلة..  بجد شئ رااااائع .. ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
> معليش على تأخيري .. بس أكيد ان هو دا الوقت المناسب اني اشوف الصور دي .. بجد فتحت نفسي وفرحتني جدا جدا .
> والحمد لله مبسوطة .. بصورك الجميلة.
> ...


اهلا بيكي ايميرالد
معذرة على التأخير, بس انتى عارفه السن بأه وكده  :Girl (12): 

الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك, وانك شفتى فيها شئ جمالى
والحمد لله ان الصور جات في ميعادها علشان ترسم الفرحة على قلبك 
وباذن الله تعملى زيارة لها, وتستمتعى بنفسك بيها.
كل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* حمادووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو *(@_@)*

ايه ده..........حاسب علينا شويه....... انت ممكن تسبب عذاب للبشريه بصورك دي *(@_@)*

بس فعلا ((بسم الله ما شاء الله )) على الجمال الخلاب والطبيعه الجميله دي...وعلى ايدك الي ب تلتقط كل صوره *(@_@)*

ولحد دلوقتي بحسدك انك عايش في الجمال ده كله  ::  *(@_@)*

الصور كلها تحفه,,,تحفه ايه........اكتر من تحفه,,,الشلال فظيييييييييييييييييييييع *(@_@)*

بتمنالك التقدم ديما...وانا بستنى صورك الجميله دي على أحر من الجمر *(@_@)*

تقبل مروري....مع خالص احترامي وتقديري *(@_@)*

----------


## حمادو

> *(@_@)* حمادووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو *(@_@)*
> 
> ايه ده..........حاسب علينا شويه....... انت ممكن تسبب عذاب للبشريه بصورك دي *(@_@)*
> 
> بس فعلا ((بسم الله ما شاء الله )) على الجمال الخلاب والطبيعه الجميله دي...وعلى ايدك الي ب تلتقط كل صوره *(@_@)*
> 
> ولحد دلوقتي بحسدك انك عايش في الجمال ده كله  *(@_@)*
> 
> الصور كلها تحفه,,,تحفه ايه........اكتر من تحفه,,,الشلال فظيييييييييييييييييييييع *(@_@)*
> ...


ملللللللللللللللللك
حمد لله على السلامة
اخبارك ايه؟
فينك من زمااااااااان قوى مش بتظهرى خالص
يالا كل سنة وانتى طيبة

انتى ماتعرفيش ان انا باقصد اعذب البشرية بالصور دي؟  :Girl (12): 
ان شاء الله كلنا نشوف الجمال دا كله, ونستمتع بيه
وبعدين يعني يا ملك قطر ماشاء الله جميلة جدا وشواطئها معروفة على مستوى العالم كله
واسعارها المولعة كمان اشهر من النار على العلم  :Girl (1): 

الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## aynad

*بجد بجد يا حمادو المفرووووض نسميك الفنان 
صور في غاية الروعة والجمال 
بصراحة تصوير واحد محترف بجد
تسلم ايدك يا حمادو
ومنتظرين باقي الصور*

----------


## ريـم

متهيألي دي أكتر مرة انبسط فيها و أنا بأتفرج على صور في المنتدى .. 
لأنها حقيقي بجد جميلة جداً .. و مع اني مش بأفهم في الصور خالص 
لكني حسيت انها زي ما تكون حاجة تستاهل الواحد يقف عندها 
و يتفرج عليها و يشوفها و يبصلها .. 
و غير انها رائعة جداً 
فركتني بالأماكن إللي كنا عايشين فيها قبل كده 
لأنه نقلنا لمدينة و بدل ما كنت أفتح الشباك ألاقي جبال ولا نهر ولا مراعي 
بقيت أفتح الشباك ألاقي شوراع و بيوت و ناس و حاجات غريبة كده .. 
بس .. فأنا عجبتني الصور جداً جداً يا حمادو 
و يمكن أكتر واحدة عجبتني تاني صورة في المجموعة التانية .. 
بس كلهم جمال أوي .. 
تحياتي ..

----------


## حمادو

> *بجد بجد يا حمادو المفرووووض نسميك الفنان 
> صور في غاية الروعة والجمال 
> بصراحة تصوير واحد محترف بجد
> تسلم ايدك يا حمادو
> ومنتظرين باقي الصور*


*أهلا إيناد
الله يخليكي 
أنا مجرد هاوى بيحب التصوير, باحس بمتعة وأنا باشارك الطبيعة فرحتها وحزنها
والحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك.

بجد أنا سعيد جدا أنها عجبتك

*

----------


## حمادو

> متهيألي دي أكتر مرة انبسط فيها و أنا بأتفرج على صور في المنتدى .. 
> لأنها حقيقي بجد جميلة جداً .. و مع اني مش بأفهم في الصور خالص 
> لكني حسيت انها زي ما تكون حاجة تستاهل الواحد يقف عندها 
> و يتفرج عليها و يشوفها و يبصلها .. 
> و غير انها رائعة جداً 
> فركتني بالأماكن إللي كنا عايشين فيها قبل كده 
> لأنه نقلنا لمدينة و بدل ما كنت أفتح الشباك ألاقي جبال ولا نهر ولا مراعي 
> بقيت أفتح الشباك ألاقي شوراع و بيوت و ناس و حاجات غريبة كده .. 
> بس .. فأنا عجبتني الصور جداً جداً يا حمادو 
> ...


 *عارفه يا ريم؟
أكثر شئ بيضايقنى فى حياتى انى لما افتح البلكونة ألاقى شوارع وبيوت.
عشت فترة فى فرانكفورت ماقدرتش أستحمل ناطحات السحاب والزحمة والشوارع الكثيرة.
وأول مرة رحت فيها الغابات السوداء حسيت أن أنا أنتمى للمكان دا
ومن وقتها وأنا عايش فى قلبها 

بخصوص ايرلندا
أسمع أنها دولة خضراء جدااااااااا
كل زمايلي اللى راحوها رجعوا وقالوا أن لون الخضرة فيها بيوجع العين 
ماشاء الله أنتى عايشة فى طبيعة مافيش بعدها جمال, ولون أخضر أكثر من رائع 

سعيد أن الصور عجبتك
وسعيد أكثر بتواجدك الرقيق فى الموضوع


*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع مميز كالعاده 
ودائما لااجد عندما ارى مثل هذا المناظر اجمل من قول سبحان الله 
خالق كل شئ ابدع وصور 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> موضوع مميز كالعاده 
> ودائما لااجد عندما ارى مثل هذا المناظر اجمل من قول سبحان الله 
> خالق كل شئ ابدع وصور 
> تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانت بخير


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك يا أم البنات على التواجد الجميل
وسبحان الله فعلا على كل شئ خلقه

كل عام وأنتى بخير أختى العزيزة




*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد..
بجد الصور مالهاش حل.... جميلة جداااا...... تسلم ايدك  :f: 
أنا فعلا كنت سمعت عنها من عمتى المقيمة بألمانيا... بس عمرى ما تخيلت انها حلوة اوى كده..
سبحان الله تعالى.. الطبيعة حلوة اوى وبجد مريحة للأعصاب..
فى أنتظار جديدك من التصوير الرائع..

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ\ أحمد..
> بجد الصور مالهاش حل.... جميلة جداااا...... تسلم ايدك 
> أنا فعلا كنت سمعت عنها من عمتى المقيمة بألمانيا... بس عمرى ما تخيلت انها حلوة اوى كده..
> سبحان الله تعالى.. الطبيعة حلوة اوى وبجد مريحة للأعصاب..
> فى أنتظار جديدك من التصوير الرائع..


*أهلا بيكي سوما
الحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك
والصور دى كلها كانت عبارة عن محمية صغيرة فى قلب الغابة السوداء
لأن الغابة كبيرة جدا وفيها مناطق أكثر من رائعة ومحميات أقل ما يمكن وصفه أنها ساحرة بنشوفها بس فى الأفلام.

عارفه؟
زمان لما كنت أشوف لون الخضرة الأخضر قوى فى الأفلام الاجنبية كنت باتريق على اللون لانى ماكنتش متخيل ان فيه مكان بالخضرة دى
بس لما شفت الغابة السوداء وبعض الغابات التانية حسيت فعلا أد ايه الطبيعة ممكن تكون ساحرة.


بيبقى فى النهاية الاستمتاع بيها واننا نقول سبحان الله على جمال الطبيعة اللى خلقها لنا

سوما تواجدك أسعدنى جدا
خالص تحياتى
*
 :f2:

----------


## black flower

> ام الشهيييييييييييييييييد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> تعرفى ان انا كان طول عمرى نفسى اتجوز واخلف, واقعد في بيت بعييييييييييييد خالص عن البشر...
> علشان لما اضرب مراتى وعيالى مافيش حد يرحمهم من تحت ايدي
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> سبحان الله الجمال ممكن تلاقيه في كل مكان, بس في الاول لازم ندور عليه جوانا, بعد كده هانشوفه في كل حاجة حوالينا.
> تحياتى



مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور بجد على الصور دى
لو قلت شكرا ميه مره م هتكفى
بجد صوره سبحان المبدع وتسلم ايدك على التصوير الهايل ده
انا كان نفسى اروح فرنسا بس بعد الصور دى
احجزلى على اول طياره لالمانيا
وطبعا عل حسابك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
من حيث بقى البيت البعيد وتضرب مراتك و ولادك
ليه الاذيه 
بس كويس انك قلت عشان سعيده الحظ الى هتجوزها 
هاجى اهدى النفوس واحذرها وطبعا معايا اثبات بخط الكى بورد بتاعتك
ومش هنسى اجيب لها معايا السطور والاكياس وشويه سكاكين صغيره
ومره تانيه
شكرا على الصور 
وانا بعد اذنك اخدت اغلبها 
ده لو مكنش يضايقك

----------


## حمادو

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور بجد على الصور دى
> لو قلت شكرا ميه مره م هتكفى
> بجد صوره سبحان المبدع وتسلم ايدك على التصوير الهايل ده
> انا كان نفسى اروح فرنسا بس بعد الصور دى
> احجزلى على اول طياره لالمانيا
> وطبعا عل حسابك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من حيث بقى البيت البعيد وتضرب مراتك و ولادك
> ليه الاذيه 
> ...


*الأخت الكريمة Black flower
مش عارف ليه أول ما قريت أسم حضرتك حسيت أنى أعرفك من زمان

سعيد جدا أن الموضوع والصور عجبوكى
وإن شاء الله أحاول أطور من أسلوبى فى التصوير علشان أقدر أنزل صور جديرة أن أعضاء المنتدى يشوفوها.
وماتقلقيش حساب الطيارة رايح جاى عليا
الطيران رايح جاى مصر المانيا بيعمل بالكتير 1500 جنيه
هاتى الفيزا ومالكيش دعوة
هههههههههههههههههه

وماتقلقيش
مافيش بيوت فى الغابة بعيدة عن العمران

يعني مش هاقدر أحقق حلم حياتى



سعيد مرة تانية بردك وتواجدك
ويسعدنى أكتر أنك تاخدى الصور كلها


تحياتى أختى الكريمة


*

----------


## black flower

شكرا مره تانيه على الصور
وعلى ردك الجميل ده
وانا سعيده انك حاسس انك تعرفنى من الاسم
وان شاء الله تصويرك دايما للاحسن

----------


## نهاد صلاح معاطي

الللله ما شاء الله ..جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا :]:]
قد ايه الخضرة والمناظر الطبيعية بتريح الانسان نفسيا 
اهو انا دلوقتي كده نفسي اروح امسك كاميرا واصور كل الغابات الللي في الدنيا ..
بس على كل حال صور رائعة جدا جدا..شكرا جدا أنا دلوقتي عندي استعداد كبير أروح أكمل مذاكرة ^^ هههههه 
مع السلامة
نهاد

----------


## حمادو

> شكرا مره تانيه على الصور
> وعلى ردك الجميل ده
> وانا سعيده انك حاسس انك تعرفنى من الاسم
> وان شاء الله تصويرك دايما للاحسن


*الشكر ليكي أختى الكريمة
وأكيد لى الشرف تواجدك فى الموضوع.
وبإذن الله أحاول ألقط صور أحسن فى المستقبل.

*

----------


## حمادو

> الللله ما شاء الله ..جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا :]:]
> قد ايه الخضرة والمناظر الطبيعية بتريح الانسان نفسيا 
> اهو انا دلوقتي كده نفسي اروح امسك كاميرا واصور كل الغابات الللي في الدنيا ..
> بس على كل حال صور رائعة جدا جدا..شكرا جدا أنا دلوقتي عندي استعداد كبير أروح أكمل مذاكرة ^^ هههههه 
> مع السلامة
> نهاد


*الأخت الكريمة نهاد
إحساس جميل جدا أنك تعيشي وسط غابة
بيكون فيه علاقة قوية بينك وبين الطبيعة اللى خلقها ربنا
وبتلاقى نفسك أحييتي عبادة التأمل فى خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى.

إن شاء الله تصورى كل شئ جميل فى الدنيا
وتمتعينا بتصويرك الجميل
بس بعد ما تخلصى إمتحانات
هههههههههه

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
تحياتى أختى الكريمة

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*[frame="13 80"]الصور تحفة يا احمد بجد ...تجنن
            ان شاء الله نشوف مناطق تانية على ايدك
        احنا تقريبا سافرنا معاك في كل حتة
تسلم ايدك[/frame]*

----------


## sameh atiya

انا قرأت المكتوب واتفرجت على الصور من حوالى اسبوعين
بس ما عملتش اضافة رد خالص :;): 
بص بقى أنا كل اللى لفت انتباهى انى انت بتاخد فاكهه ببلاش
واخوك بقى لو وصل المانيا مش هايخرج من الغابة السوداء
هافضيلهم الغابة فى ظرف يومين ثلاثه  :: 
موضوع مميز صحيح تسلم يا أحمد بيك :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> *الصور تحفة يا احمد بجد ...تجنن
>             ان شاء الله نشوف مناطق تانية على ايدك
>         احنا تقريبا سافرنا معاك في كل حتة
> تسلم ايدك*


*ياه يا إيمان
تخيلى أنى مادخلتش هنا من زمان قوى..

الشكر ليكي يا إيمان...والحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك
بجد شئ يسعدنى جد أن الصور تعجبك

*

----------


## حمادو

> انا قرأت المكتوب واتفرجت على الصور من حوالى اسبوعين
> بس ما عملتش اضافة رد خالص
> بص بقى أنا كل اللى لفت انتباهى انى انت بتاخد فاكهه ببلاش
> واخوك بقى لو وصل المانيا مش هايخرج من الغابة السوداء
> هافضيلهم الغابة فى ظرف يومين ثلاثه 
> موضوع مميز صحيح تسلم يا أحمد بيك


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا سامح أنت زي العسل
تعالى يا عم الغابة السودا واديها تفاح زي ما انت عايز

أو لم التفاح من الغابة وبيعه فى مصر
هاتعمل فلوس على قلبك, وممكن تشترى الغابة السوداء بعد كده

*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم


شكرا على الصور الرائعة ويابختك يادكتور حمادو 

ان شاء الله تكون بخير 

وشكرا على الصور 

سبحان الخالق العظيم

----------


## زيزى على

الحمد لله على سلامتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
فين صورك الجميله

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> شكرا على الصور الرائعة ويابختك يادكتور حمادو 
> 
> ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
> 
> وشكرا على الصور 
> 
> سبحان الخالق العظيم


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت العزيزة إشراقة أمل
الشكر لك على التواجد الرقيق فى الموضوع

خالص تحياتى

*

----------


## حمادو

> الحمد لله على سلامتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
> فين صورك الجميله


*الله يسلمك يا أستاذة زيزى

إن شاء الله يا أستاذة زيزى أنزل صور فى الفترة الجاية...بس بشرط أن حضرتك تتواجدى فى المنتدى زي زمان
لان حضرتك ليكي وحشة كبيرة جدا

*

----------


## زيزى على

اشكرك
 وانت كمان ليك وحشه
 وان شاء الله حاكون متواجده ومتابعه 
مع تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

:Cool: 
حمادو 
انت معايا؟
انت حقيقى مجنون تصوير 
كادراتك مميزة 
وألوانك واضحة  ومنسقة 
بتعرف تختار الزاوية الصحيحة
 اللى تقدر  تبين منها المرادف اللى عايز توصله للمشاهد
ودى سمة مهمة جداص فى المصور الفوتوغرافى 
رحلة ممتعة  وفاكهة ألذ 
يا ريت تحف تانية 
ممكن ؟ :Plane:

----------


## حمادو

> اشكرك
>  وانت كمان ليك وحشه
>  وان شاء الله حاكون متواجده ومتابعه 
> مع تحياتى


*الأستاذة زيزى
فى إنتظار تنفيذ وعدك بالتواجد مرة تانية فى المنتدى إن شاء الله

*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو 
> انت معايا؟
> انت حقيقى مجنون تصوير 
> كادراتك مميزة 
> وألوانك واضحة  ومنسقة 
> بتعرف تختار الزاوية الصحيحة
>  اللى تقدر  تبين منها المرادف اللى عايز توصله للمشاهد
> ودى سمة مهمة جداص فى المصور الفوتوغرافى 
> رحلة ممتعة  وفاكهة ألذ 
> ...


*أيون أنا معاك يا أستاذ رضا
طيب الحمد لله أن حضرتك حددت أنا مجنون فى ايه بالظبط
لان فيه ناس تانية شايفة انى مجنون وخلاص, سواء تصوير أو أى حاجة تانية


الحمد لله أن الصور عجبت حضرتك
وأنا حاليا باحاول أنمى الهواية دي
ولو أنها هواية مرهقة ومكلفة, 

وإن شاء الله الصور اللى جاية تكون أحسن وتعجب حضرتك

*

----------

